
Schoolgirl develops gadget to make mobile charger redundant - nreece
https://www.hindustantimes.com/india/assam-schoolgirl-develops-gadget-to-make-mobile-charger-redundant/story-GOPAE1Tq9ff3ZwgsalRT4I.html
======
bdfh42
And next week - a perpetual motion machine.

Still, ignoring the scant understanding of physics - there is something to be
said for recovering some of the energy lost as heat and possibly
electromagnetic energy outside of the operational frequencies for a given
device.

